# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  *شما کدوم رشته+چه دانشگاهی رو ترجیح میدید؟# نظرسنجی جامع#

## parham7983

لطفا تو نظرسنجی شرکت کنید...

----------


## 19pf

مگه ایران هم دندانپزشکی داره ؟
فکر کنم فقط تهران و شهید بهشتی داره

----------

